# Purchased a new Outback Yesterday



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Hey Outbackers,

We purchased a 2004 Outback 26 RS TT yesterday. This is our first camper. We were all set on a 25 rs-s until we walked though the 26 RS. Having 3 kids, the quad bunks will be nice.

I am wondering what you think of the price we paid. The camper stickered for $20,700 here in Denver. It has every available option (all three option packages). The dealer offered to sell for $17,900. Plus they wanted $300 for the w/d hitch and $299 for dealer prep.

After making them sweat it out (sure!), we settled on $16,200 for the camper, $300 for the w/d hitch, and $299 for handling. I feel like we got a pretty good deal. Comments?

Anyway, we can't wait to take it out. Already scheduled three trips in Colorado for Memorial Day (Golden Gate), Father Day (Yogi Bear's Jellystone Camp), and mid July (Mueller State Park...the best in Colorado).

Thanks, Randy
Castle Rock, CO

2001 GMC Yukon XL 1500
Heavy Duty Trailering Package
4.10 gear ratio
Tekonsha Brake Controller


----------



## WOODTRAILMAN (Nov 6, 2003)

Sounds like a good price to me! Congratulations








Wood


----------



## MidniteHemi (Sep 12, 2003)

Sounds like a good deal to me too!!







In Sept., We got our 28RLS for 19k, and swapped hitches, as our bars were only rated for 750# , got an EazLift with 1000# bars in the swap. You wil enjoy it, Good luck, Jerry


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

I also agree that it sounds like a fair deal.

Congrats on the new TT and Happy Camping.


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Sounds like y'all did good...









Congrats on the new TT and Welcome to the Forum.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Congrats on your new purchase! Sounds like you got a very reasonable deal and certainly didn't pay too much. Enjoy!


----------



## Brian (Jan 25, 2004)

Sounds to me like you did very well. Many people in the market don't realize the amount of mark-up on an RV. As much as 25% or more, depending on the manufacture. Outbacks included. The advantage of saving a bunch off list is obvious right? Sure we all want to save money, but consider this, if you ever want to sell privately,or trade in, the depreciation on an RV. is substantial. The same guy that sold you that RV. for such a GREEAAT PRICE, now tries to let you down easy with your trade number. My point, you ask? Do your homework, Don't rush into any deal, no matter if the sale ends tommorow or not, there will be a better sale on tuesday. Treat your salesman with respect, even if he does't deserve it. Keep in mind, if your salesman doesn't sell you an RV., He doesn't eat! 
Now that I put everyone to sleep, I'll zip-it!









Brian


----------

